# Trichopilia and Clowesia



## GuRu (Aug 24, 2008)

My Trichopilia tortilis flowered this year altogether with 13 blooms at the same time







At the moment Clowesia russelliana is in flower. I bought it in late 2005 mislabelled as Catasetum scurra but this is an invalid name and synonym to Clowesia warczewiczii. But this plant isn't definitely Cl. warczewiczii. I'm convinced it's Clowesia russelliana by comparing diffent pictures from the internet but any other information is welcome.






and a close up of one bloom






I grow both successfully in pure hydroculture as all my other epiphytes.

Best regards from Germany, rudolf


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 24, 2008)

Congratulations for your 13 trichopilia flowers Rudolf, that is a strong 'small' plant!!! :clap: (mine had 5 this year ). Sorry, but I cannot help for Clowesia! Jean


----------



## paphjoint (Aug 24, 2008)

Excellent show !!


----------



## Candace (Aug 24, 2008)

Whoa, that trichopilia is nice.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Aug 24, 2008)

Wow!


----------



## Elena (Aug 24, 2008)

Lovely, Trichopilia is fantastic!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 24, 2008)

Both are beautiful. Nice display on the Trichophilia, and the lines on the Clowesia are really striking.


----------



## Rick (Aug 24, 2008)

Those are some impressive blooms Rudolf:clap::clap:


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 24, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## Greenpaph (Aug 24, 2008)

Fantastic!

:drool:


----------



## rdlsreno (Aug 25, 2008)

Excellent GuRu!!:clap:


Ramon


----------



## NYEric (Aug 25, 2008)

I love the clowesia. Somebody told me they aren't difficult so I may try a few despite the bulbs!


----------



## GuRu (Aug 25, 2008)

NYEric said:


> I love the clowesia. Somebody told me they aren't difficult so I may try a few despite the bulbs!



Eric, this someone is right, they aren't difficult at all. 
They tolerate too much watering - because you can't drown them. They tolerate every dose of fertilizer - because you can't over-fertilize them. They rest in winter completely dry without any leaves (no watering at all between November and early March) and as long as the temperature is at least 12-15°C you can put them anywhere you like. They need just a little more space than other orchids during the growing season.
Best regards from Germany, rudolf


----------



## NYEric (Aug 25, 2008)

GuRu said:


> They rest in winter completely dry without any leaves (no watering at all between November and early March)
> Best regards from Germany, rudolf



I might have to put them somewhere that I can't see them for that one but I'm definitely going to look into them. Thanx for the info.


----------



## musiclovertony (Jan 20, 2010)

WOW that is a GORGEOUS Clowesia!!! I will need to find that species! I've got a Clowesia Grace Dunn about to open its first set of blooms 

Out of curiousity, and ignorance, what is hydroculture?? Whatever it is, it looks to keep your plants quite happy!!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jan 20, 2010)

They are beyond too cool and flowered so well. Congrats and kudos!


----------



## Shiva (Jan 20, 2010)

Lovely flowers but my heart goes for the Trichopilia.


----------



## e-spice (Jan 20, 2010)

Both are very nice but I love that Trichopilia.

e-spice


----------



## Lanmark (Jan 21, 2010)

Awesome! I'm quite smitten by the Clowesia...


----------



## Pandelis (Jan 21, 2010)

Rudolf both are really impressive. Congratulations !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 21, 2010)

:clap: Trichopilia is definitely at the top of my want list :drool::drool:...... 
but the Clowesia has a strong attraction. :clap::drool:


----------



## tenman (Jan 21, 2010)

Wonderful! Can you share more specifics about your growing (i.e., fertilizer. light, temperature, and exactly what your hydroculture involves)?


----------



## raymond (Jan 22, 2010)

Clowesia is normally very fragrant day is fragrant
very pretty flowers


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 22, 2010)

Excellent flowering on both!!! I'd get the Clowesia though...


----------

